# A REALLY messy Bailey



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Bailey was in big trouble when she came in from outside today! Check out the mud on her head 










OMG she was a mess!!









HELLO!!!









Pouting..









She needs a bath now...LOL


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Kristan, she doesn't look THAT dirty. You should see Ike when it rains here. Our yard get's muddy and Ike get's a tan  She looks so sweet. She's saying "Mom, I didn't mean to get dirty, Really...but it was SO FUN!"


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

LOL Okay so she isn't too bad compared to some of the pictures I've seen here! haha
She doesn't usually get so dirty though! At least she wasn't stinky


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Stinky is a whole other story. We have goose poop at the inlaws and for some reason, dogs love to roll in it. :-(


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Bailey looks gorgeous to me. You should see the boys when the doggie day care bus drops them off at the motel on a rainy day!:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

looking pretty clean to me.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Mud or not she is a Sweetie.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Heidi36oh said:


> Mud or not she is a Sweetie.


Thanks  She really is a sweetheart! She never gets muddy, if anything she would prefer to roll in something smelly...


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Clean or not she's a cutie.

This was Katie's favorite mode... The worse part was that the sand wouldn't wash out while she was wet. We'd have to sit her out on the back deck all day (which she loved anyway) until she dried off enough for us to brush most of it out.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

That second picture cracks me up. so cute.


----------



## Jeff LeBowski (Jan 3, 2009)

Find a puddle...... give me a bath. 

Spring time is a lot of work. 

Dont even get me started on the smells that thaw out after the winter. 

Duke here will roll in anything.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Ahhhhhhh thats not bad...... she looks fairly clean and proud of the lil bit of mud she got her..... Dont let her hang out with my Maggie... You would die seeing what happens when she finds the mud.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Jeff LeBowski said:


> Find a puddle...... give me a bath.
> 
> Spring time is a lot of work.
> 
> ...


 :dblthumb2:lol::dblthumb2:lol::dblthumb2:lol:


----------



## Jeff LeBowski (Jan 3, 2009)

Maggies mom said:


> Ahhhhhhh thats not bad......


Oh yea. Duke, yea he likes to play in the mud with all the dogs on the trail. I just never bring my camera. Would not be so bad, but the only time Duke hates water is when he is getting a bath. Then it is like I recharged his batteries and he off running and zigzaging as crazy as possible.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

When mine get muddy, I just fill the plastic pool to let them rinse off (of course they think its for them to play in and have fun) then I bring them in later for a bath and they dont seem to mind it as much as they have been playing all day and are tired and ready to relax.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

She really doesn't look that bad. I've seen a LOT worse, including my own dogs! LOL


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

maggies mom said:


> ahhhhhhh thats not bad...... She looks fairly clean and proud of the lil bit of mud she got her..... Dont let her hang out with my maggie... You would die seeing what happens when she finds the mud.



oh my god!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

jwemt81 said:


> oh my god!!!


Thats a good day for Maggie..:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## acquila (Dec 24, 2008)

O.K the other day, it rained really hard, and after it was done i let patience and promise out for 1/2 an hour, when i opened the door and called them, i saw two dogs running to me, one was patience the other looked like a black lab. I was like, wow were did thar dog come from, and where did promise go? so when they reached me, i went to pet the black lab, to find out it was promise! she had gotten into my moms garden and rolled around in the dirt, she was totally black, I serioulsy thought she was a different dog.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

O Maggies mom that pic is hilarious! You can see that it's one of her favorite things!

Taco loves mud too....especially a puddle and a ball. Splash the ball in the puddle and dig it out...
We have 20 acres here and there is a lot of crap here (excuse my language). Especially coyote dropping are terrible! O and the smell when you put water on it when you want to wash it out....just lovely


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

she looks preety clean to me 

Ya ain't seen mud till you come up north during breakup


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

HA!! What a mess, at least they both had fun!


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Too funny, this is like "my dawg's dirtier than your dawg"! Love all the pics.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Waggily Tail said:


> Too funny, this is like "my dawg's dirtier than your dawg"! Love all the pics.


LOL I know...Bailey is such a priss so I'm not used to her being muddy!


----------

